
Ask HN: Trustworthy performance comparisons between C++ and Rust? - dsacco
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for strong benchmarks or comparisons between Rust and C++. I&#x27;m skeptical of a lot of benchmarks that are posted here as I know they can be gamed, so I&#x27;d appreciate it if folks in the Rust and C++ community who have reasonable expertise could post interesting demonstrations or research that compare the two languages for high performance computing.<p>I also would be interested in hearing from the community which features either language offers that are better than the other for <i>performance</i> (i.e. not security or library support).<p>Thanks!
======
galangalalgol
The information rustc can hand to llvm should allow for great optimization,
but llvm's optimizer has bugs that mean rustc can't pass much of it, or the
optimizer won't make a valid binary (it will crash). Also, llvm's optimizer is
way behind gcc's (way way behind intel's)for hpc type stuff. So clang is
probably on par with rustc, but GCC or ICC (and certainly ifort) will
outperform rustc in the hpc arena until llvm catches up.

~~~
dsacco
Thanks, I appreciate this comment.

